# "The Scavenger's Daughter: A Tyler West Mystery" is free today



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there,
Just wanted to introduce you to "The Scavenger's Daughter: A Tyler West Mystery," by Mike McIntyre:



Tyler West, suspended Pulitzer Prize-winning reporter from the San Diego Sun, is desperate for a scoop that will save his career. Defying a spiteful publisher and a vindictive homicide detective, he investigates the baffling deaths of several of San Diego's powerful, rich and famous. Police call the murders unrelated, but Ty uncovers a common link: torture devices last used during the Dark Ages, including the Iron Maiden, the Pear of Anguish, and the most sinister of all-the Scavenger's Daughter.

Ty is plunged into a mysterious world of medieval torture scholars, antiquities collectors, museum curators, and sadomasochists. Aided by photojournalist Melina "Mel" Koric, a former Bosnian War refugee, he must break the brilliantly conceived series of slayings that has cast a dark shadow over a city better known for its sun, sand and surf. The elusive killer goes by the name Friar Tom, in tribute to his hero, Tomás de Torquemada, the first Grand Inquisitor of the Spanish Inquisition. As Ty scrambles to unmask the monstrous zealot, he pursues his lost love, Jordan Sinclair, an assistant district attorney and single mom. With the city caught in an escalating nightmare of medieval mayhem, Ty is drawn into a lethal game of cat and mouse that could cost him everything.

Lightning-paced, intricately plotted and wildly suspenseful, The Scavenger's Daughter grabs the reader early and doesn't let go until its heart-pounding climax.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Mike, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you, Betsy and Ann, for the welcome. Your instructions on how to set up my signature were very helpful and easy to follow.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

The Scavenger's Daughter has been getting positive reviews, author interviews, features and shout outs on several eBook blogs in recent weeks. The most recent is today's Kindle in the Wind post:

http://kindleinthewind.blogspot.com/

Others include:

Jenny Hilborne's Blog: http://jfhilborne.wordpress.com/
Christopher Truscott's Blog: http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/
The Romance Readers Connection: http://www.theromancereadersconnection.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4078:mcintyre-mike-the-scavengers-daughter&catid=25:new-reviews&Itemid=2
Closing My Eyes Helps Me to See Clearly: http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2011/02/mike-mcintyre-interview.html
Spalding's Racket: http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/2011/01/scavengers-daughter-by-mike-mcintyre.html
Simon Royle's Blog: http://www.simon-royle.com/indie-books-authors/

Also eight 5-star reviews on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS3VW/

Thanks to all of the bloggers and reviewers for supporting indie ebooks.

Mike


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I loved this book. Highly recommend it. You'll be engaged throughout.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, Jenny!


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's the latest 5-star Amazon review for The Scavenger's Daughter: A Tyler West Mystery, by Mike McIntyre:

"*Giving James Patterson a run for his money...*"

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HFS3VW/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Mike, this novel sounds very interesting. My novels also take place in San Diego. I'll be interested in seeing how you set your scenes. Best of luck.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm happy to pass along the latest review for The Scavenger's Daughter, this one from Geeky Girl Reviews http://www.geekygirlreviewsblog.com/ :

"I must say I couldn't put this book down. I was hooked on this book almost right away and I wanted to read as much as I could last night but unfortunately I ended up having to put it down and pick it back up right after breakfast. This book will leave you on the edge of your seat and make you want to read more. If you are a fan of James Patterson you will most likely become a fan of Mike McIntyre.

I give this 5 out of 5."

Thanks Geeky Girl!

Geeky Girl was kind enough to also post her review on Amazon, where I noticed another recent 5-star review, this one from S. Ackerman

Thanks "S."

I'm too excited to sleep, but I'm a grateful insomniac.

_[edited...we ask that Amazon reviews not be published here in full or in part as they are easy enough to find at your book's Amazon page. Permalinks to reviews may be posted.]_


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Hurry before I take a stab at $9.99!!!


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

I've temporarily lowered the price of The Scavenger's Daughter: A Tyler West Mystery to $0.99.

The book now also sports a new cover:



The new cover was designed by Carl Graves, of Extended Imagery, who has also created covers for bestselling authors Barry Eisler, Lee Goldberg, J.A. Konrath/Jack Kilborn and James Swain.

Here's the short blurb:

A serial killer is getting medieval in sunny San Diego, slaying the city's elite with torture devices from the Spanish Inquisition. Disgraced journalist Tyler West seizes his shot at redemption and pursues the monster, but what will his return to the front page cost him?


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am only on chapter 9 or 10 and I am enjoying the story!


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

susan67 said:


> I am only on chapter 9 or 10 and I am enjoying the story!


Thanks, Susan, glad to hear it! (Only 110 gripping chapters to go. )


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

I raised the price of The Scavenger's Daughter back to $4.99, but Amazon is discounting it to $0.99. I don't know how long that price will hold.

The mystery-thriller is currently ranked #61 in the "Hard Boiled" category, and #91 in "Police Procedurals."


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Grace Krispy, of the book review site MotherLode, has handed down one of her exceedingly rare 5-star reviews for The Scavenger's Daughter: A Tyler West Mystery, by Mike McIntyre. It's only the seventh 5-star review in the history of her blog.

"I'm a big fan of Michael Connelly's books, and I think Ty West may be Harry Bosch's biggest competition," Krispy wrote.

Her review can be viewed here:

http://www.gracekrispy.com/review-the-scavengers-daughter-a-tyler-west-mystery-by-mike-mcintyre/

The Amazon Kindle edition of The Scavenger's Daughter currently sells for $4.99, but Mike McIntyre may hike the price to the $7.99 - $12.99 range that Michael Connelly charges for his ebooks.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

The Scavenger's Daughter has been reduced from $4.99 to $2.99.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm happy to report that the popular Kindle review blog BigAl's Books and Pals has awarded 5 stars to The Scavenger's Daughter. 
"Thrillers don't get much more intense than this," concluded the reviewer, BigAl.
The entire review may be read here:
http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2011/08/scavengers-daughter-tyler-west-mystery.html


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

The Scavenger's Daughter: A Tyler West Mystery is FREE on Amazon through 12/26/11.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

The Scavenger's Daughter, currently #33, is free on Amazon through 2/5.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

The Scavenger's Daughter, which has a 4.7-star rating from 25 customer reviews, is free today.


----------

